# Wer wandelt mir Step5 AWL nach CoDeSys?



## -Andreas- (16 November 2009)

Hallo CoDeSyser...

Ich habe mir vor etlicher Zeit eine Lichtsteuerung mit einer S5 und Analogausgängen zusammengebaut.

Jetzt habe ich von WAGO eine wesentlich kompaktere Bauform entdeckt. Bin aber leider nur siemensfit. CoDeSys ist noch etwas Neuland für mich. Besonders die Hardwarekonfig und Variablenanbindung, sowie die Parametrierung der Analogausgänge ist noch offen.

Wer würde ein Step5 AWL Programm für mich auf CoDeSys 2.3 AWL konvertieren?
oder zumindest eine Anleitung dazu geben?  

Ist handelt sich um ein privates Projekt.

Hardware: WAGO 750-842,/750-559

Gruß -Andreas-


----------



## Grubba (17 November 2009)

Hab es zwar noch nie verwendet, aber es gibt eine S5-Importfunktion. (Projekt -> Siemens Import).
In der Online Hilfe mal "Siemens" eingeben, dann gibts schon mal nähere Infos.


----------



## Geminon (26 Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Habe gerade ein ähnliches Problem am Hals.
Genauer gesagt geht es um eine S5 CPU die Siemens für Festo gebaut hat. Mit der Step5 unter Dos komme ich garnicht klar. Beim letzten CPU sterben musste ich noch einen FST300 Knoten einsetzen aber jetzt soll ein Codesys Knoten zum Einsatz kommen weil FST auch schon ein Auslaufprodukt ist. Ich konnte das Programm mit einigen anfänglichen Problemen auf FST300 umschreiben. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Programm von FST300 auf Codesys zu importieren?


----------



## zotos (26 Dezember 2009)

```
[B]Codesys[/B]->[B]Projekt[/B]->[B]Siemens Import[/B]->[B]S5-Dateien Importieren...[/B]
```
Ich habe das ganze nur mal zum spielen ausprobiert, bin aber kein Fan von solchen Übersetzungsoptionen. Aber ein Versuch schadet nicht.


----------



## -Andreas- (15 November 2010)

*Erfolgreiche Konvertierung*

... so, bis auf die Timer, die manuell nachgepflegt werden musten, hat die Übersetzung top geklappt...  Danke nochmal  -Andreas-


----------



## Ralle (15 November 2010)

-Andreas- schrieb:


> ... so, bis auf die Timer, die manuell nachgepflegt werden musten, hat die Übersetzung top geklappt...  Danke nochmal  -Andreas-



Prima, aber gedauert hat's ganz schön lang, gelle!  *ROFL*


----------



## Verpolt (15 November 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Prima, aber gedauert hat's ganz schön lang, gelle!  *ROFL*





> 16.11.2009, 11:23



Ich schmeiss mich weg.     :s11:

Wenigstens gibts eine Rückmeldung


----------

